# At what (approximate) age should a betta stop growing??



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Like the title says, I'm just curious as to when a betta should be done growing, body size wise. My halfmoon, Sullivan, is really tiny. He had kind of a rough start in life, when i bought him he was only maybe four months. He couldn't eat the big pellets that they have to feed at my pet smart, so he was a bit thin and not very colorful in the beginning. I've had him for about four months now, which would put him at eight months old, and he's still not as big as the males I've had in the past. Do you think he's done growing now, or could he possibly grow a little more?? Thanks!!! =D


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I would say that about a year and they are done. 

Keep in mind that poor water conditions means they are living in their own hormone that stunts growth. Your boy might have already topped out as far as size, especially if he was in bad conditions. 

His tail could potentially grow throughout his entire life. I have seen some amazing tails on some fish that by no means were that long when they were only a year old.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

A year makes sense, thanks for the answer!! His water wasn't actually that dirty, my petsmart takes good care of their bettas for the most part. He just wasn't able to get enough nutrition to grow on there, and I think that might have stunted him a bit XP He's perfectly healthy despite his little size, his tail is longer than his body haha


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Just for fun, this is him when I got him:








and this is him now:








weight wise, he's quite a bit bigger, but length wise he's only gained a few centimeters. His body is only a few centimeters over an inch long, he's a little squirt! He could be stunted, or it could be genetics, or maybe he's younger than i thought.


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

well i dont know about ages or anything but he sure seems to have grown wondefully since uve had him!!! beautiful little guy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a gorgeous fish! I love his color.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Dang, he's certainly beautiful!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

wow, he's coloured up and filled out quite nicely!
He might just be a smaller boy.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone!! I'm very proud of him =D I'm also a little worried about him, his fin growth has really taken off over the last few months, they're even bigger since I took the second photo. I've noticed him resting alot and whenever he stops swimming his body seems weighed down, poor guy =(


----------

